# looking for a Galveston Tarpon guide



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I'm looking to buy a trip for a raffle and have the guide speak at a CCA meeting.

Who would be good from Galveston?


----------



## BANGaRANG (Aug 23, 2009)

Mike LaRue
www.laruesguideservice.com
Chris Jamail
www.hooksetcharters.com

Either one would be great!


----------



## frankt667 (Dec 7, 2009)

jamie pinter


----------



## sirtimo (Jan 6, 2011)

http://www.jamiepinter.com/

I've fished with Jamie, Mike and Chris and they are all great guides.


----------



## Tx Swamp Sniper (Jan 9, 2011)

James plaag silver king adventures or captain Mike Williams Texas tarpon guides


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

the good tarpon guides are
james plaag
dana bailey
jamie pinter
mike larue


----------



## garyatcb (Aug 15, 2007)

capt mullet said:


> the good tarpon guides are
> james plaag
> dana bailey
> jamie pinter
> mike larue


enough said!


----------



## Kolorado_Koolaid (Mar 19, 2012)

James Plaag - Silver King Adventures

He is one of the best on the entire gulf coast. no joke


----------



## Rosswayne (Apr 15, 2012)

*^^ agreed*

James Plaag has been fishing tarpon in galveston for years, maybe the first to start it!


----------



## 2 Many Hobbies (Aug 28, 2008)

can't go wrong with jamie Pinter


----------

